# [solved] Postfixadmin will not create .maildir

## m_sqrd

I'm tring to get postfix and postfixadmin work and it almost there

sept when adding a new user it will not create the .maildir/

it creates the <cur, new, tmp> in the users home dir any ideas wher I

foobar here

```

system

mail-mta/postfix-2.4.5  USE="-cdb -dovecot-sasl -hardened ipv6 -ldap -mailwrapper -mbox mysql -nis pam -postgres sasl (-selinux) ssl -vda" 0 kB

www-apps/postfixadmin-2.1.0  USE="-vhosts" 0 kB

postfix config 

postconf -n

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.5/html

inet_interfaces = all

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

local_recipient_maps = $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps unix:passwd.byname

local_transport = local

mail_owner = postfix

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain, mail.$mydomain, www.$mydomain, ftp.$mydomain

mydomain = mikmoo.com

myhostname = mmxs.mikmoo.com

mynetworks = 192.168.1.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

myorigin = $mydomain

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.4.5/readme

relay_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/postfixadmin/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes

smtp_use_tls = yes

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,    permit_mynetworks,    reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/newkey.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

smtpd_use_tls = yes

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/postfixadmin/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf

virtual_gid_maps = static:1001

virtual_mailbox_base = /home/vmail

virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/postfixadmin/mysql_virtual_domains_maps.cf

virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/postfixadmin/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf

virtual_minimum_uid = 1001

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_uid_maps = static:1001

```

Last edited by m_sqrd on Sun Jan 13, 2008 12:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kashani

I'm pretty sure you need the vda USE flag turned on in Postfix for virtual domains to work correctly. 

I'd also do chown -R postfix: /var/vmail if all your user mail is going to be there. I also set UID and GID to 207 which is the same as the postfix account. 

kashani

----------

## hanj

I think the vda flag is for quota support. It definitely seems like the virtual configuration in postfix might be off vs an issue with postfixadmin. Was your mailsystem running before you introduced postfixadmin? Or are you starting fresh with both? If so, I would just focus on postfix first, manually creating .maildir with maildirmake and get that dialed first. Then introduce postfixadmin to manage that.

hanji

----------

## magic919

Postfixadmin doesn't create the maildir does it?  I though it just sent a message through Postfix and the LDA did that.

You should see some errors in the logs as Postfix complains.  I think it's beefing about pipelining or SMTP commands as Postfixadmin doesn't play nicely.  You can patch Postfixadmin to sort it.  In any event Postfix will sort it once the first message arrives for the new account.  That's my experiance anyway.

----------

## m_sqrd

Thanks for the help but I fingered it out I was thinking that may be there was flag in a config file some where to tell Postfixadmin to read the home_mailbox VAR and  append it to the maildir record in the database, but don't think there is .

any way thanks again for the replies sorry it took some time to get back at this.

<other rats to kill you know>

----------

